
Show HN: Ansible Rails – Deploy Ruby on Rails Applications Easily - bharani_m
https://github.com/EmailThis/ansible-rails
======
bharani_m
I've been using Heroku to deploy my Rails apps but I always wanted to learn
how it all works under the hood. Over the last couple of months, I decided to
learn more about how to set up a server and deploy a Rails app to production.
I've made this open-source project to consolidate my learning.

This Ansible playbook includes roles for performing the following tasks -

* Installation of common packages

* Ruby (via rbenv)

* Rails 6, Puma, Sidekiq

* Redis

* Nodejs/Webpack/yarn

* Postgresql + saving daily backups to S3

* Install Puma, nginx & Certbot (for Letsencrypt SSL Certs)

* Deploying using Ansistrano

Let me know what you guys think about it.

